# Folder lock problem, how to unlock?



## besteast (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi,

Some time ago I've used some of the older versions of Folder lock program (trial) and I had to format and reinstall Windows OS on my C: drive. The problem is that some of my files remained locked in a folder on D: drive and remain locked since then. I've contacted the suport of "Folder lock" but they said I have to be a registered user to give me the solution.
Does anybody know how can I get my files back, I don't want to use the program, just want to unlock my folder and get the files, then delete the folder.
Anyone knows how?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 25, 2006)

yes it can be unlocked. just see the contents of ur D drive in cmd prompt and checjk the current names of ur those locked folders.
 u will finf the names in special symbols . Just note those symbols and then use Alt+ 250 onwards to check by hit n trial what symbol matches . then when U find all the symbols , use "cd" to move to that folder or rename it to ur desired name. I have cracked Folder lock many times in my college computers and some friends computers . it always work. best of luck.


----------



## besteast (Nov 25, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> yes it can be unlocked. just see the contents of ur D drive in cmd prompt and checjk the current names of ur those locked folders.
> u will finf the names in special symbols . Just note those symbols and then use Alt+ 250 onwards to check by hit n trial what symbol matches . then when U find all the symbols , use "cd" to move to that folder or rename it to ur desired name. I have cracked Folder lock many times in my college computers and some friends computers . it always work. best of luck.


thank you, but I will have some problems with that, could you please type for the commands I should use in command prompt step by step?
Sorry for being so unexperienced!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

ok , just goto cmd prompt , 
C:\D:
D:\
goto the folder where u placed ur locked folder or if u placed in D: directly , type  dir and see the contents . take a scrrenshot and paste here , i will do the job for ya.


----------



## besteast (Nov 26, 2006)

OK,
the problem folder i called Folder Lock , DOS name is folder~1
it is on my secon hard drive - my old hard - on G: drive which is FAT
(previously it was created under win98, now I am using win XP and my main hard drive is NTFS)
I can access this folder, I can copy it everywhere but I don't exactly see its content in cmd 
when I use the dir comand it shows 2 folders called "." and ".."
when I scan the folder lock folder with nod32 antivirus I see some strange symbols for the subfolders but I don't know how to type these special symbols...
strange things happening...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

I have checked the attached pic.   "." and ".." are default in every directory.dont worry about that. Now I think there is nothing in that folder or its hidden , try  "dir /a" .  check the properties of that folder. and post the screen shots of "dir /a" of both G: drive and that folder.


----------



## besteast (Nov 26, 2006)

ah, now it worked !
here is what it shows
I am sending also a screenshot of what nod32 shows:
View attachment 408


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

the code is cracked , here  it is . press ALT and then these numbers and u should get the desired folder name. Then u can cd to that folder or rename it in cmd prompt.
the numbers are
151   177   168   176   172   151

do tell me what happened.


----------



## besteast (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't know if I am doing the commands right but i can't rename it by now... doesn't work


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

goto G: , then to folder~1 , then dir
then try cd "that code"
tell me what happened.


----------



## besteast (Nov 26, 2006)

here's the screenshot
doesn't work
don't know why
how can I see the DOS names of folders and files?
the dir command gives "Folder lock" as folder name but I know from my win98 that the DOS name is folder~1, unfortunately winXP doesn't show DOS names in "properties" and command prompt also shows windows names
may be the problem is somehow related with that, I don't know


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

donno whats the problem.  sorry cant guess whats the problem.


have u ever tried linux ???? once my friend said he successfully opened such folder in linux without any fuss.  u may try a live CD.
try ur luck.


----------



## besteast (Nov 26, 2006)

I haven't used Linux but I may try the live CD
those guys from the support of Folder lock know how to deal with this but they won't say unless I buy the product, which i don't want to do.
thank you for the help anyway!
I think the problem is somehow related with the character set, may be this special character code is not the exact DOS name, how can I see the DOS names of files and folders in command prompt (and win XP)?
if "Folder Lock" = folder~1
then I don't know what this special character name is in DOS...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

donno about that. 
what u mean by DOS names ?? what u see in cmd  ( not command )    by dir are actual DOS names.


----------



## besteast (Nov 26, 2006)

at last!
I opened "Folder Lock" and changed folder options in winXP unchecking "hide protected operating system files" 
then I saw the strange folder named with the special character codes, it has been hidden, I renamed it to "new"
but when I click it, it shows control panel instead of subfolders and files
in cmd I can see the files now by dir command, I just have to copy them
how do I copy folders in cmd? I can copy files but I don't know what is the command to copy a folder?
__________
OK, CHEERS!
I figured it out! 
I managed to copy the content with the xcopy command
the "hide protected operating system files" option was the key to the problem, after I unchecked it and was able to see the folder in windowsXP, I renamed it and then in cmd I could see its content with "dir" and copy the locked files and folders with "xcopy"
this is how it worked!
thanks for the help!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

why dont u just copy all the files  to a diffrent location???? why u want to copy the folder???? u want the files and not the folder ,right ?????
i m glad that u finally got ur files , though I was not of much use to u.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 26, 2006)

You couldve removed the system attribute set by the crappy software by this : 
Start > Run > cmd {press enter}
D: 
attrib -s -h -r folder~1 {Press Enter}
The folder should be visible in Windows Explorer now. And then you could browse the folder easily.


----------



## besteast (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes, that is what I did, I copyed the content (files and folders) of the problematic special characters folder, not the folder itself. I deleted the folder with the strange (ASCII?) charcters after I copyed its content.
Everithing is OK now and I suppose I will never have this problem again, but it's good to know the solution 
And also someon having the same problem might read this and find it helpful...
__________


			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> You couldve removed the system attribute set by the crappy software by this :
> Start > Run > cmd {press enter}
> D:
> attrib -s -h -r folder~1 {Press Enter}
> The folder should be visible in Windows Explorer now. And then you could browse the folder easily.


 
Thnaks,
we have another way of delaing with this problem then.
obviously the system attributes have been the key...
BTW, is this the reason why I couldn't rename it in cmd?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I suppose you were using command.com instead of cmd.exe and command.com doesnt support UTF character in filenames.


----------



## Lecson (Oct 23, 2007)

hello

I have also this problem,
But I can't do,
could sombody tell me how to visibly??
Look my screen shot
*img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen1folderlockuk0.jpg


----------



## Lecson (Nov 4, 2007)

help pleaseee


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 5, 2007)

How about trying 
attrib -h -s -r * {Press Enter}


----------



## vi00097 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey I also locked my very important folder by using folder lock and today when I tried to unlock the file is not there in the (browse>unlock) the folder is gone and I dont know how to find the dos name of the file. any help??


----------



## djmykey (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow why do all of y'all need a folder lock. Make it hidden and system files. Viola no one will b able to touch it. If you have a geeko sibling just name the folder such that it seems to be a system folder, so even if they unhide them they wont touch it.


----------



## vi00097 (Dec 21, 2007)

what do you mean.I only need to unlock my folder in D: volume any help dude?? now I wont trust any locking softwares.the problem is I installed folder lock and locked my very important folder and after a reboot when I looked to unlock the locked folder is gone.any help??


----------



## vi00097 (Dec 22, 2007)

the folder i locked id d:\saaif and in the unlock menu the file is gone. oh I also deleted some file called hook.txt in C: I tried the above methods  and couldnt find a solution help me really needed. very important files are in there.


----------



## SUNIL84 (Jan 10, 2008)

How can i unlock a Folder Locked by PCSECURITY 5.3 without password ?


----------



## helpmespeeckfrench (Apr 5, 2008)

help me pleas
bonjour je viens vous demander de l'aide au secour plus que toujour 
voila j'ai 2 partition, partition C et D
j'ai windows xp Sp3 experience 

partition D je met tous mes document audio video photo ..................... dans ce disc D seulement mes fichier donc pas de programe instaler 

partition C c'est pour windows ... tchater . msn ...... 
ya 2 jours javais un probleme 2 drivers carte son ......... j'ai demander de 

l'aide sur msn puis j'ai accepter de faire de asistance a distance mais avant tous j'ai pris des precaution de mesure pour mon disc D alor j'ai telecharger folder lock et j'ai crypter mon disk d avec un mot de passe composer seulement des numero donc pas d'alphabet puis plus tard j'ai cliki pour ouvrir mon disc D pour ecouter une chanson folder lock ma demander le pass je lui donner mais la surprise et le choc que j'ai eu, me dit que le pasword et erroner j'ai tous essayer j'ai fait marcher mon serveux j'ai essayer de le supprimer j'ai tous essayer des recherche .............. s'il veut plait je suis sur le point de perdre tous croiyer moi c'est trop chere pour moi c'est comme si en pert un amant  je voudrai simplement savoir si je formate de nouveaux mon pc bien sur le disc C et ce que je trouverai mon disc D normale comme je l'espere merci davance repander moi s'il vous plait hi les pro


----------



## kian (May 1, 2008)

HELP HELP HELP

i have the same problem as Besteat can enyone HELP Me PLZ

*~Phenom~*  if you are hier plz Help

the codes are hier 

Directory of l:\locker
04/30/2008 10:32 AM <DIR> .
04/30/2008 10:32 AM <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes
2 Dir(s) 65,430,351,872 bytes free
L:\>cd locker
L:\Locker>dir /a
Volume in drive L is Lokaal station
Volume Serial Number is D00E-8EF5
Directory of L:\Locker
04/30/2008 10:32 AM <DIR> .
04/30/2008 10:32 AM <DIR> ..
04/27/2008 07:13 AM <DIR>* ?▒?░??*
0 File(s) 0 bytes
3 Dir(s) 65,430,351,872 bytes free


Thanks


----------



## XtremeX (May 18, 2008)

never use this software. it is full of bugs. I mean when u use this software and electricity wents off then ur files r left vulnerable to other users. I stopped using this software and now going on with trucrypt which is an OSS


----------



## wan632 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have installed folder lock in my pendrive, and i accidently locked it, now my pendrive cannot be detected. how can i solve this problem


----------



## amateur (Dec 6, 2008)

Dear, 

Plenty complaints on fora... Just look for "Folder Lock problem"  or "folder lock" + "problem" (or inaccessible, etc.) 
Couldn't find a solution usefull for an amateur.

I had this problem: i installed version 5.3.5 in Vista,  ? maybe incompatible ? , and the lock opened with my password, but a blank window opened + a message telling me ".... other location..." etc
I tried a powerfull data recovery tool.  That did the trick for me. (Note: If you do not get the hint where to look for it or do not find it with google , post your mailadress here and i'll send you the name of the program.) 

Folder Lock's latest version does it OK with Vista, in a test and for now.  I'm not at ease yet.  Anyway, its shareware for 30 days only, which is not very handy.  There are free alternatives.  

Greetings
Jan
Belgium*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 12, 2009)

Well i am a Folder Lock user and I have tried alot to unlock Folder Lock without the password but wasn't able to unlock it,Ieven have tried the recovery softwares to recover my data protected by Folder Lock but this software is really good,its uncrackable.

I also use Folder Lock to secure data on my usb and cd and dvds,I downloaded this software from the link below,

 *www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock


----------



## TNG-RAN (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi guys im a armature for all this IT work so I need your guys help badly .
I been using a software call “Folder Security Personal 2.51” to hide some files ..some how that program has got messed up and now I cannot uninstall or re install a new version to access ma hidden data.
Pls pls can any of u tell me how to get this done,


----------



## sandra (May 23, 2009)

Hi, 
i've got a similar problem, can anyone help me...my USB stick somehow doesnt show the files, i discovered an unknown folder called FBC LockFolder, i guess it somehow locked the files, pleasssse help, all my pics are on it, thx...


----------



## karthickdigit (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey techies,

One urgent problem. I have locked up an important licensekey file locked inside folder lock in the form of a .flk file. I did not encrypt the file and hence i have it with the name i saved it initially when folder lock asked me the .flk file name to have my original file locked.

Request folks to help me out on this as this is pretty urgent. Will be really grateful to u folks !!

Regards,
Karthick


----------



## karthickdigit (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey brother,

Please help me unlock the .flk file i created to folder lock an important file that i am in need of, now. I seem to have forgotten my password and am not able to crack the folder lock either.

In my documents, i have a file called folder.flk which needs to be unlocked to gain access to my file.

Please help me asap !!! PLss

Karthick


----------



## jigsaw123 (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay guys ive had a similar problem i tried everything suggested nothing worked and so i tried deleting the folder01.flk locker hoping that it would unlock it but it didnt work. So i created a new locker and went to options and uninstalled the program from there, restarted the computer and it worked everything unlocked itself all files were accessible. Hope this helps this program is the biggest pain. btw i used folder lock version 6.3


----------



## quimera7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Please try this, run registry by typing 'regedit' after clicking Start button in Windows and then click Run. Then delete this string value:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > FolderLock6 > LastLockerPath

Once you are done, try uninstalling from Start menu > Programs > Folder Lock
and then select uninstall.

After uninstalling Folder Lock 6 please go to My Documents and search for a file name locker with extension (*FLK) or (*FLKW) and delete. Do not forget to restart you computer before trying to delete or to open you locked files. This way solved my problems and I could remove 15GB of locked files by Folder Lock 6.

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

Please try this, run registry by typing 'regedit' after clicking Start button in Windows and then click Run. Then delete this string value:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > FolderLock6 > LastLockerPath

Once you are done, try uninstalling from Start menu > Programs > Folder Lock
and then select uninstall.

After uninstalling Folder Lock 6 please go to My Documents and search for a file name locker with extension (*FLK) or (*FLKW) and delete. *Do not forget to restart* you computer before trying to delete or to open you locked files. This way solved my problems and I could remove 15GB of locked files by Folder Lock 6.


----------



## kootjekluit (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi there,

Same problem here. I've used FL 5.5.7 for several years without any problem. Suddenly all my files where gone in the locker folder. But when I look to Properties there is is still 2,7 GB in that folder. 
Who can help me with this problem?

quimera7 says: delete this string value: HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > FolderLock6 > LastLockerPath

but in HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software, there isn't FolderLock.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 3, 2010)

i will help you all to unlock your Folder Lock any versions.
its bit complicated to post over here so PM me your IM 
gtalk msn yahoo ids.
download teamviewer latest free edition n add me on IM.


----------



## kootjekluit (Apr 3, 2010)

hi vishalgmistry,
Thanks for your time.
I'll ask my son to use his IM. I'll never used it before(shame on me)
Returning here soon. In the meantime I download Teamviewer.


----------



## CA50 (Apr 3, 2010)

What the heck

why the hell are you people digging up old threads [ 25-11-2006, 11:07 pm], can't you create a new one???? 

Let the old threads leave in peace.

Digging up 4 years old thread, disgusting


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 3, 2010)

kootjekluit replied first then i replied lol so not my fault on bumping.
just clearing it up.


----------



## CA50 (Apr 3, 2010)

^^okay i am not blaming you, m blaming who dug up and all others those who helped in doing so.


----------



## kootjekluit (Apr 3, 2010)

@ca50: I've searched this forum for my problem and found this thread. It was very recognizable so tried several options but it didn't work. That's the reason I've dug op those old stuff. Don't see what the problem is....

I've send you a PM vishalgmistry


----------



## CA50 (Apr 3, 2010)

digging up old treads make the whole forum a crap, instead you can just create a new thread. Now whats the problem in creating a new thread??


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Apr 5, 2010)

It seems that you have never tried to compare linux with windows. Actually general programs of windows (not all)don't work in linux and vice versa. I suggest:
1. Try ubuntu live cd (You can get latest on Digits DVD; I prefer to use it over other Open Source options) then navigate to your drive and simply move the files to other locations (other drive or media) and then format your drive preferentially by booting through CD as the software might stop you to format the drive while you are using windows.
2. If you are unable to get it try using a recovery software.(I used EASY RECOVERY) and select the drive. It will scan your drive and build a folder tree tree. Just select your folder/file and recover it. The folder lock won't stop it. it is a possibility that you might not see your files then select the mother folder of the folder in which you saved your files. After recovery Just Format your drive whichever way you want.
IF YOU FIND IT HELPFUL PLEASE REPLY ME OR YOU WANT THE RECOVERY TOOL FOR IT POST YOUR E-MAIL HERE I WILL SEND YOU


----------



## kootjekluit (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi there,

Thank you all for your support!! It worked as follows:
Send an email to newsoftwares and asked them for a solution.
They answered as follows:
[FONT=????][FONT=????][FONT=????][FONT=????][FONT=????]To solve this problem download                          Folder Lock 5.9.5 , the last updated version of  Folder                          Lock 5x from 
*www.newsoftwares.net/download/folderlock5-full-en/folder-lock-5-full.exe and                           install it on the same location where you have  it                          installed now.

So I did as mentioned but it didn't work. 
Send an email again. Yes, they answered again:
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=????][FONT=????][FONT=????][FONT=????][FONT=????]Go to My Computer on your desktop                          and then run it, and the click tools menu and  then click                          "Folder Options..." Then click the "View" tab  and then                          select "Show hidden files and folders" option  and                          uncheck the "Hide protected operating system  files" and                          then  go to the System directory of your Windows                           which is typically C:\Windows\System32 or                          C:\Windows\System and search for a file  "windrvNT.sys"                          in these folders. Then delete this file  "windrvNT.sys"                          (this is Folder Lock locking driver file)  and  then                          restart your computer to get your folders/files  or                          drives back.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

And guess what? IT WORKED!! I'm very glad I got my files back!!
Hope this will help other people to. If you have any questions, send me an email.

Have a nice day!


----------

